#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  [付費 5]真面目 傷眼警告

## 池

ㄒ3ㄒ"警告 長的很愛國 很抱歉喔...

說實在我還滿怕的
所以還是意思意思收個五塊吧 冏"

[p.s有看過的 檔案還在電腦裡的通通給我刪掉-A-"]

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****


*3.11換照*

----------


## 夜月之狼

沙發(噴)

我就說池很可愛嘛：3

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

姑姑好守信~^W^

別這麼沒自信嘛˙u˙"
池長的很可愛嘎~
還滿年輕的XD

----------


## 野

恩恩~
很歡樂一點陽光樣~XD"
↑哪國形容詞..~"~

不愧是我們家的小池呀ˊ▽ˋ
我看見胸前一顆痣(喂!

----------


## 熾祈

小池很可愛勒，燦爛笑好刺眼哪ＸＤＤ！！（何？）

----------


## 池

To夜狼哥哥
把照片從電腦裡都砍掉啦!!
你拿最多了>口<"a

我不可愛嘎嘎嘎嘎!!!(飛踢)


To小嵐兒(!?)
其實我猶豫了很久(愣住

ㄒAㄒ"+我是比較敢面對現實
不是沒自信
年輕(炸) 那是國二的照片xD"a
現在應該看起來成熟穩重(我在開玩笑(噴))


To遼空姊姊
歡樂陽光(炸)
那張是被偷拍的ㄒ3ㄒ"a

不愧(炸炸炸)
那個痣 我跟我哥都有 都在領口xDˇ
老媽遺傳(拇指(!?

To熾祈
可愛打叉>口<"a
喔喔 激燦笑我很愛啊(炸炸炸)

----------


## 銀

爲什麼我會覺得眼熟...(炸死

飲料罐!!(指
裡面裝什麼?XDD

----------


## 奈良

呵呵呵   不會拉!!
我覺得還算不錯阿XDD
而且有一種慈祥的感覺(啥鬼!?)

哪像我都被認成老好幾歲的人OTL

----------


## 萬獅

我錯了
原來不是美女是可愛啊
下次改畫成可愛小姐好了

----------


## 夜月之狼

> [p.s有看過的 檔案還在電腦裡的通通給我刪掉-A-"]





> 把照片從電腦裡都砍掉啦!! 
> 你拿最多了>口<"a


哦呵呵呵呵呵......

原來這是在說我呀(噴)

我可以補檔嗎？：3(純真笑樣看)

(被打爛)

我拿"最"多 那表示我不是唯一看過的狼囉Q口Q(啥啊)(被拖出場痛毆)




> 我不可愛嘎嘎嘎嘎!!!(飛踢)


(愣被踢)(歪頭)

----------


## 池

To阿銀哥哥
因為我有愛國臉(巴

那是奶茶xD


To奈良哥哥
慈祥>口<+
這個比可愛好 我喜歡(炸爛

貼上來吧+A+!!


To雷歐北北
可愛小姐(大爆炸)
不要可愛啦>口<!!!(翻滾


To夜狼哥哥
我不是說過 你要貼要隱嘛..|||b
反正丟給你的放上來都無所謂(炸死

(的確 這張我給一些朋友看過了(炸))

----------


## 凱爾

超級可愛阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿!!!!!!!!!!!![炸爆
小睡睡~~~~~~~~~~!!![飛撲爆
原來小睡睡這麼可愛~~~~~~~[存起來~~

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

真的好可愛@@"  

(哪像我 不良少年臉=w= (木亥 火暴)

你的笑容  應該會迷死不少人吧= =b

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

> To小嵐兒(!?)
> 其實我猶豫了很久(愣住
> 
> ㄒAㄒ"+我是比較敢面對現實
> 不是沒自信
> 年輕(炸) 那是國二的照片xD"a
> 現在應該看起來成熟穩重(我在開玩笑(噴))


面對現實?....
現實是: 姑姑很可愛(被踹)
好啦 那萌可以吧XDD"

----------


## xx2

滿可愛的笑容

----------


## 薩爾德

小池長的比想像中可愛 ( 笑

----------


## 獨

小池好可愛!!

簡直就是比我好看多了..(廢話)

TO大哥
大哥..把你電腦裏的小池照片全發給我吧!!
(被小池揣飛)

----------


## 蝕狼

米池=ˇ=

妳的照片我還沒殺掉耶...

而且...有個問題..
我發現，妳的照片好像被我家笨笨電腦鎖住...
整個資料夾都殺不掉XDD''


不過很可愛呀=W=

不要一直說自己不可愛啦~

天真無邪又憨厚~~~很棒的笑容~(打飛

----------


## 幼熊

嗯嗯~~算不錯阿XD

----------


## 池

To 蒼哥哥
>口<!!不可愛嘎!!!
不要存啦嘎嘎嘎~~~(爆走(!?


To雷伊洛
可愛打叉 冏!
我喜歡不良少年臉(炸

迷、迷死orz" 別開玩笑了嘎>口<"a


To小嵐兒
才不是這樣的 冏"
萌更X...""


Toxx2
不要可愛啦orz"


To薩爾德
想、想像(噴血)
>A<我不可愛啦


To獨狼哥哥
(炸爛)我不可愛嘎!(汗死
>A<+放照片上來吧!(喂

照片不行給啦(汗死)


To阿蝕
我不是米>口<!!!
ㄒ口ㄒ" 給我殺掉!(抓領子
給我想辦法砍掉>口<!!!

可惡 就真的不可愛啊(汗
什麼鬼 冏a


To幼熊
啊啊...謝謝(愣(!?

----------


## firewolf

果然傳說中的池上米這麼的香Q可愛陽光型XD~
你讓我見識到不同凡響的燦笑絕對攻擊啦XDD(被踹飛)

----------


## 夜月之狼

獨弟 想要照片找我MSNˊˇˋ/


笨池 被這樣多人說可愛了 妳就別再掙扎了吧：3

畢竟妳都和我承認說自己很可愛了(噴)

順便放上可愛連結二段(呀?)

可愛一段正面ˊˇˋ~

可愛二段身影ˊˇˋa

我有隱了哦(噴)

看過以後 是不是覺得池更可愛了呢?

對 沒錯 我家(?)池就是這樣可愛清麗動人ˊˇˋ+

(被踹倒)

----------


## 池

>口<你去死啦!!!! 砍掉砍掉>口<"!!!

----------


## 獨

> 獨弟 想要照片找我MSNˊˇˋ/
> 
> 
> 笨池 被這樣多人說可愛了 妳就別再掙紮了吧：3
> 
> 畢竟妳都和我承認說自己很可愛了(噴)
> 
> 順便放上可愛連結二段(呀?)
> 
> ...


嗯!
小池果然很可愛...
謝謝大哥啦~

而且小池的海拔好象也不矮..(自卑).....

----------


## 野

哈哈哈~XDDDDDD"
感謝夜狼抵迪的"爆料阿"~XDDDD"

哈哈
咱家的池兒就是可愛咩~
(捏捏)
話說回來
你怎麼會想到放被偷拍的相片阿~"~

----------


## 池

我不可愛啦...(跪下去哭(?))

啊..偷拍的比較自然...|||
正拍的話我會傻笑(炸

而且討厭拍照ㄒAㄒ"a
(自己覺得很醜不愛拍這樣...)

----------


## 獨

> 我不可愛啦...(跪下去哭(?))
> 
> 啊..偷拍的比較自然...|||
> 正拍的話我會傻笑(炸
> 
> 而且討厭拍照ㄒAㄒ"a
> (自己覺得很醜不愛拍這樣...)


偷拍大好!!

某獨也常給人偷拍..

不過拍啥樣自己也不知道..
他們不給我看..(死

----------


## 照

=ˇ=  原來小池長那樣阿=ˇ=  
這讓我覺得你好像我以前的一個國一朋友=ˇ= ~~

不錯阿你們都很古錐阿 =w=~~

----------


## 奈良

> To奈良哥哥
> 慈祥>口<+
> 這個比可愛好 我喜歡(炸爛
> 
> 貼上來吧+A+!!


話說你自己以前不是已經有奪到一張了@_@""?
那時候染咖啡色頭髮的...

----------


## 秋楓

阿池是真的很可愛很可愛啦=W=(被巴
是由小顆小顆精緻高級米種組裝編制而成的(遭毆
不過奈良也很帥啊@W@

----------


## 奈良

> 阿池是真的很可愛很可愛啦=W=(被巴
> 是由小顆小顆精緻高級米種組裝編制而成的(遭毆
> 不過奈良也很帥啊@W@


可是拍起來都很醜囧"(離題((被毆

----------


## 池

(噴血) 我不可愛!(指下去(喂

= 3 =+?!
奈良哥哥把照片貼上來吧!!(拍桌(炸

----------


## 奈良

> = 3 =+?!
> 奈良哥哥把照片貼上來吧!!(拍桌(炸


身上沒有照片和像機= w=++(歹勢!?((被毆

----------


## 獨

> 身上沒有照片和像機= w=++(歹勢!?((被毆


強烈要求要奈良兄的玉照!(用錯詞(被打

----------


## 池

啊 圖掉了(愣
我換一張好了@3@"a


(換上很白痴的自拍(炸爛))

----------


## 夜月之狼

哦哦 這張我沒有(炸)

偷圖完成ˊˇˋ

----------


## xx2

這張圖好像男生 有點壞壞的感覺耶
不過還是好可愛 陽光形的 溜~

----------


## lion

我被萌到了
小池妹妹這張角度~靚爆

[反而看到鏡中的自己而傷眼QQ]

----------


## 凱爾

這種角度.....簡直.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
帥爆嘎>/////A//////<可愛的帥弟弟!!!!~~~~~把你抱回家~~~~~[被眾毆

----------

